# Cabage



## buck 01 (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone put up cabage and how?


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I ferment it (sauerkraut). It's easy and stores well.


----------



## buck 01 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry but don't like that stuff. lol How about coldslaw or can you cann it like green beans.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, you're able to can it. I don't like it canned because it seems to get mushier than I like.


----------



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

You might try making freezer cole slaw. It is awfully good .


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I make saurkraut in a crock and then can it, I cut some up and freeze for vegetable soup, and make freezer cole slaw. Morninglory is right..it is awfully good.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I canned coleslaw last week and one of the jars didn't seal so i have been eating it at work ths week. It was GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## LonghornGardens (May 23, 2012)

I heard you can bury it. I am going to try doing that this year if I can get my wife to dig a deep enough hole....lol


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Canned Coleslaw?! | Farm Bell Recipes

I can up a bunch of coleslaw, make sauerkraut, and dehydrate a bunch. Dehydrated cabbage rehydrates well. If you do whole leaves you can make stuffed cabbage rolls etc.


----------



## saremca (Jun 19, 2008)

We ferment ours into sauerkraut and kimchi.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I just can the cabbage in pints for veggie soup or carrots and cabbage.


----------



## buck 01 (Apr 17, 2012)

how do you make freezer slaw? Is it different from reg slaw and just freeze?


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

I make up egg roll stuffing with it and freeze.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I bought 3 huge heads at the farmers market for $1 each. Blanched till it was about 1/2 cooked done. Put 2 quart bags in the freezer and dehydrated the rest. Haven't cooked any yet, but hoping it is good.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

We hang ours by the root in the rafter of our unheated basement. 
Yes it's damp and yes it's cold (low 30's all winter) But doesn't get below freezing. If you have a similar situation storing is easy. If not YMMV. 

They easily keep all winter, Even into mid-spring with a bit of loss. Leave them in the garden till late fall. You want them to experience a few moderate frosts. This will trigger the head to store sugar. This sugar will keep the head "alive" all winter. For storage. Dig the plant, knock off dirt, leave the roots and all attached. I just use a nail and string to hang them from the rafters. To use you just remove the outer leaves that have dried out. The rest is still fresh. Later in the season it's better cooked than eaten raw because it does lose moisture over many months and it gets kinda dry, but it still tastes the same.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Like Stan, we keep ours over winter. Our Cold Room is cool enough that the cabbage lasts into February. We usually have to discard the outer leaves, but beyond that, the cabbage is still really good.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I would dehydrate it (it comes back excellent) or make it into sweet and sour cabbage and can. Or make a big batch of stuffed cabbage and freeze.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

buck 01 said:


> Sorry but don't like that stuff. lol How about coldslaw or can you cann it like green beans.


Then you never had REAL kraut, only the storebought stuff


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

I was just reading Jackie Clay's blog this morning and she had an interesting recipe for making home canned coleslaw. I thought I'd give that a try soon.
Ask Jackie


----------

